# Head rushes... I mean, I get them A LOT.



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

So what's the deal with the head rushes I get? I didn't really notice that I got them a lot till about last week, but I did have them often before. Now it's really often and pretty bad. Basically every time I stand up, I get a head rush, I get dizzy, my head hurts, my vision clouds up and I can't see anything. I have to look down and put a hand to my head and just try not to stumble/fall down and wait for it to pass.

Why does this happen to me?
Is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## Brittni (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you eating enough?


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

I only get that if I stand up too fast and stretch at the same time.  You might want to see a doctor.  Please make sure you are ok.  You _are_ the unofficial Cover Girl for Kirsch, you know!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Are you eating enough?_

 
I think so. I have breakfast/lunch when I wake up. Another meal later on.. and another one later on.

Can head rushes be caused by a weight issue?


----------



## Brittni (Aug 28, 2008)

Well obviously lack of calories in your body definitely makes you not be able to focus, etc. If I go to work and forget to bring my lunch, by 5 p.m. when I'm driving home I'm swerving on the road like I'm drunk - seriously LOL!

Could also have something to do with anemia? But yeah, lack of blood sugars definitely could be causing it. like how it is for diabetes.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm, don't think I'm a anemic, I don't bruise easily. Some days I do only have two meals though, that could be why.

I'm also 110 lbs for being... 5'4.75". Maybe that too?


----------



## kristina ftw! (Aug 28, 2008)

I get the same thing. For me, it's because I have abnormally low blood pressure. If that's the case with you as well, it's not dangerous, just very annoying and exhausting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Go see a doctor though, you never know.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Could just be that. Is there anything that can be done about low blood pressure?

Last time I was checked.. mine was.. 110 over 55?


----------



## kristina ftw! (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Could just be that. Is there anything that can be done about low blood pressure?

Last time I was checked.. mine was.. 110 over 55?_

 
Not really, I mean, I don't think anything will "cure" it. But for me, just drinking and eating enough, preferably something salty, helps a lot. That's what my doctor told me to do.
I wish I could remember what mine was. I'll ask mom and dad tomorrow and get back to you! I don't even know what's considered "normal", haha.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

There's a name for this, it's got to do with your blood pressure, and most of the time it's really not a big deal, it just feels weird. I can't remember what the specific name is off the top of my head though.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristina ftw!* 

 
_Not really, I mean, I don't think anything will "cure" it. But for me, just drinking and eating enough, preferably something salty, helps a lot. That's what my doctor told me to do.
I wish I could remember what mine was. I'll ask mom and dad tomorrow and get back to you! I don't even know what's considered "normal", haha._

 
I think my food is really salty though. Hahaha.. I don't get why my blood pressure is so low. Maybe it's the amount I exercise that cancels out the effects of that sodium.

And it'd be great if you could get back to me on your blood pressure! Thanks.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2008)

Orthostatic intolerance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 28, 2008)

I get this a lot too, as does most of my family, whenever we stand up too fast. In my mum's case its due to low blood pressure but the rest of us have fairly normal blood pressure.


----------



## *KT* (Aug 28, 2008)

I've always had low blood pressure as well.  Usually around 110/60, sometimes a bit lower.  I tend to have head rushes more often in warm environments and go from crouched down to standing up too quickly.  Especially if I'm on my knees weeding our landscaping and stand up too fast, I'll have to stand still a moment until it passes.  I've NEVER passed out, from head rushes or otherwise.  When I'm working outside, I try to just be aware of it and not stand up super fast.  I'd rather not end up face first in wood mulch, lol.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh wow that sucks.I get the same thing,I feel really light headed and dizzy,my vision clouds up even when I am walking around,just standing up,etc.I  have to stop for a minute to get myself together.I actually went to the doctor for this because my mom and boyfriend were really worriede,and the doctor said that it is not normal.So I went in for a catscan,and this was actually a few weeks ago,and it came back clear.So I still don't know


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey there - might be worth it to see your doctor, if only to rule anything serious out.  Especially since it seems they have escalated lately?

Take care of yourself.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for all of the good advice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, I think I should go see a doctor or something at least.

Or maybe I need to add more meals + snacking in the day? I also have super fast metabolism, which could be adding to what Brittni said earlier, if I was eating right and all.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

i get these ALOT! only when i stand up too fast 
i used to get freaked out but it happens to alot of my friends too


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmm, the thing is I don't think I'm standing up all that quickly, I don't jump up or anything ahaha. So yeah.. it's like... normal speed? But I get them anyways.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Aug 29, 2008)

My friend has this happen too, she went to the doctor and they diagnosed it as Vasovagal syndrome Vasovagal episode - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia There are different degrees from having what you describe to actually passing out....


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 29, 2008)

That doesn't really sound like what I have. ? At least, I don't think so.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

yeh when i get up ;quick' i just mean normal speed but like as if im not ready if you get me? i dont know its hard to explain!

it happened one time when i was having a hot bath, i got out must have stood up too quick and i almost fainted


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 29, 2008)

^^Oh yeah, hot baths can really make you dizzy if you stay in them too long. That's why you can't stay in jacuzzis for more than half an hour or something like that.

And yeah, what you said makes more sense now.

I'm going to see if changing my diet a little helps me improve.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 29, 2008)

Ugh...I hate that your having them so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I usually get them when I stand up too fast or when I get out of bed too fast in the morning...It pisses me off lol


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, I hate them too, it's a constant thing for me. Everytime I'm about to get up, I hope and wish and everything that I don't get one.

But I get one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So for now, I'll change up my diet and eat more often and see if that helps. If it doesn't help.. I'll go see a doctor then.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 29, 2008)

I have that too. It's because I have low blood pressure. it sucks.. and I feel tired all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and if I wake up in the morning and get out of bed immediately, I feel like i'm about to throw up and faint. lol. I have to wake up very slowly.. it's terrible :'( sometimes I just eat a little packet of sugar. that helps


----------



## shootout (Aug 30, 2008)

I went through something very similar last summer.
Mine was caused by not getting enough sugar.
Usually eating a spoonful of peanut butter right after would make me feel as good as new.
Hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

low blood pressure


----------



## kimmae17 (Sep 3, 2008)

i get head rushes ALLLL the time.  i just have low blood pressure.  like last time i went it was around 95/45.  the doctor thought the blood pressure machine was broken.   theres nothing you can really do, just try to be healthy and deal with it.  i figure its better to have low blood pressure than high!


----------



## sonnebutti (Sep 3, 2008)

oh god is that ben mckenzie in your avatar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
just to let you know what happened to me today.. I ate my cereal at 10 a.m lol and I was busy all day, driving around and running errands. I couldn't eat, and I got home at 5p.m... I looked in the mirror I was pale and yellow.. I sat on a chair, ate a little bit of pasta.. when I got up I couldnt see anything. I couldnt even see the chair to sit again.. I really thought I was going to faint right there. I was so stupid, I didnt stop a minute during the entire day, not even to eat. I will never do this again


----------



## Glow21 (Sep 16, 2008)

I had this a lot in my teens and read that it can be due to dehydration. After that I started making sure I drank plenty of water and never let myself get thirsty and the head-rushes went away completely.  I sometimes get them again if I forget to carry a drink round with me...  

Probably best to go to the doctors just to be on the safe side though.


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonnebutti* 

 
_oh god is that ben mckenzie in your avatar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
just to let you know what happened to me today.. I ate my cereal at 10 a.m lol and I was busy all day, driving around and running errands. I couldn't eat, and I got home at 5p.m... I looked in the mirror I was pale and yellow.. I sat on a chair, ate a little bit of pasta.. when I got up I couldnt see anything. I couldnt even see the chair to sit again.. I really thought I was going to faint right there. I was so stupid, I didnt stop a minute during the entire day, not even to eat. I will never do this again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sounds like you got a case of anaemia or low blood pressure chicka! try eating more red meats and drinking heaps of water


----------



## Mary Jensen (Sep 10, 2013)

my constant head rushes ended up being partial focus seizures.  Many people have different forms of epilepsy and don't know it.  Early treatment can prevent it from getting worse.


----------



## texasmommy (Oct 27, 2013)

I also get that frequently!  Mostly because of my blood pressure.  I have been checked out for just about everything in the past year (blood work, regular check up, eye doctor, and such) and I am pretty darn healthy.  My doctor told me not to worry and to try some of the things that others suggested.  It can feel pretty icky though, especially if I have been crouching down and stand up quick.


----------



## rapple (Aug 19, 2014)

Oo glad I found this thread. My husband has this probably 99% of the time he goes from sitting to standing. I feel like it's gotten worse recently too. Time to insist on a trip to the doctor I think.


----------



## odalisque (Sep 24, 2014)

I get them both when I'm dehydrated and when I haven't consumed enough sodium.


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Try eating breakfast / meals lol you probably are ready to faint / pass out .I have passed out / went unconcious before and what you described are some of the symptoms I feel right before I go unconcious.I would say drink plenty of fluids and eat if your not eating enough try having a snack or something when you feel faint / dizzy.


----------



## StrawberryGloss (Dec 17, 2014)

Just wanted to let you know when I was in high school my friend had the same problem. But she was watching her weight and eating so little! So try to eat a bit more? Especially since you are probably burning all of the calories w exercise! c:
  Take care.

  I eat about as much as you and am 5'2 and weigh 100lbs. But I don't exercise so I keep all that energy for the day.

  EDIT: I just now realize I'm a few years late! lol


----------

